# Mansfield, New to planted



## jerandlaur (May 17, 2016)

I am new to planted aquarium and would love to hear advice or information. I have a Fluval Spec V planted using the Fluval mini 20g kit and am trying to set up my 120 gallon this week. I have had a couple of set backs with the big aquarium but a lot of them are because I can't find anyone local who sells CO2 supplies. Any advice? I would also like to know the best place to fill a 5# tank.

In the Spec 5 I have Anubis nana and Crypts growing well but my hair grass and Rotala all died. I have five Scarlet Badis and two CPO Mexican Oranges in the tank a well. 

Thanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I use Kimbrough Fire extinguisher company in Mansfield. While not the cheapest around, their fills are always full ones. They can also sell you a tank and do the CO2 tank inspections every 5 years (required for all compressed gas cylinders).

I have purchased cheap and pricey CO2 equipment online. I get my chemicals from Greenleaf Aquatics and you can find their info here : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/116-green-leaf-aquariums/ . They are a sponsor on the Planted Tank forums.

The cheapest Co2 rig I have purchased is the Azoo regulator with cutoff relay switch and I have not had any issues with them so far. Since I'm lazy, I use a Milwaukee controller that sets my pH at the desired level when lights are on. However, controllers aren't cheap and the probes need to be replaced regularly. Others in the club use less expensive options.

Ask any question you need here and PM your email address and I will add you to our Club email list to send you the next DFWAPC club meeting info. Which I believe is in July.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd take CrownMan's advice to heart. Once you see his fish room you will too.

But be careful with adding CO2. Everybody and their internet brother will "tell" you how to run a planted tank and yet you will not find too many clean aquascapes. This hobby is plagued by impatience. Do not fall for it or you will be back here asking for help with problems that you could've avoided if you went slow.

My advice is to run the CO2 very lightly at first and watch the tank. Do not try to reach 30 ppm of CO2 on Day 2. This is like you jumping in the shower with the hot water set at 140F instead of gradually getting used to it.

And another detail - if your tank is not clean of organics (invisible waste) - the CO2 will most likely bring algae. The best approach is to start slow with the CO2, that's all.


----------



## jerandlaur (May 17, 2016)

Thank you. I got my CO2 tank filled today and am waiting on a new reactor, the last one came broken. I guess I need to buy a organic filter too. Will get on that.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

jerandlaur said:


> Thank you. I got my CO2 tank filled today and am waiting on a new reactor, the last one came broken. I guess I need to buy a organic filter too. Will get on that.


Just pick up Purigen by Seachem from Petco or True Percula to add to your filter to remove organics. It is rechargeable resien good for up to 5 recharges.


----------

